# LAN - Guter Download, schlechter Upload! [WLAN beides problemlos!]



## UltraHD (1. August 2017)

Guten Abend liebe Community,

ich habe aktuell ein kleines Problem.. Aktuell möchte ich gerne mein unterm Parkett verlegtes LAN Kabel tauschen, da es wohl eine Bruchstelle gibt. Bestimmtes Betreten im Flur (unterm Parkett ist das Kabel) löst einen kurzen Internet "Ausfall" an meinem Rechner aus, an welchem das LAN Kabel verbunden ist. Wohlmöglich hängt es senkrecht zum Parkett (komischerweise) und ist dadurch wohl instabil.. Naja, ist auch egal, habe nun ein neues Kabel und habe es provisorisch mal ausgebreitet, um das Kabel an sich zu testen. Download über LAN: Top! Bekomme 47/ 48k von versprochenen 50k bei 1&1. Der Upload ist aber mieserabel.. Von versprochenen 10k kommen grade mal 0,7 an.. Zur Verdeutlichung hier mal ein Speedtest Screen: 

http://beta.speedtest.net/result/6504297956.png

Dachte erst: Gut, Kabel im Arsch. Altes (welches unterm Parkett weiterhin liegt) getestet, funktioniert auch noch super außer jemand tritt auf die besagte Stelle doch auch dort: Guter Download, schlechter Upload. Testweise das Ganze übers Handy versucht und siehe da: WLAN klappt beides wunderbar? 

http://www.speedtest.net/iphone/2194657885.png

So, ich habe den Verdacht, dass es irrgendwo am Rechner liegt.. Treiber habe ich gerade alle aktualisiert und mein System neugestartet. Sonst wüsste ich nicht woran es harpert.. Eventuell das "Killer Network" von MSI? 

Ein paar Informationen, die wohl wichtig sein könnten:

MSI H170 GAMING M3 (MS-7978)
Intel Core i5-6500
AMD Radeon RX 470Microsoft Windows 10 Home (x64) Build 14393.1480 (RS1)
Internet läuft über VDSL 50k Leitung bei 1&1 über eine Fritzbox 7363 SL

Ich hoffe, dass ihr mir da weiterhelfen könnt!


----------



## fotoman (1. August 2017)

Zwei Dinge würde ich ja als Erstes prüfen/testen:
- sind am Router irgendwelche Einschränkungen aktiviert (QoS, Kindersicherung für IP, MAC oder Lan-Port). U.U. mal einen anderen Port testen.
- PC mit Live-CD/USB-Stick und Linux booten. Dann ist ja sofort klar, ob es an Windows oder der HW/Verkabelung liegt

So Dinge wie ein anderer Client (Laptop, Windows-Tablet mit USB Lan Stick) sind wohl nicht vorhanden. Dann könnte man neben dem Internetzugriff auch die Übertragung auf andere Geräte testen.

Wobei dafür auch ein Android-Smartphone genügen könnte. Einfach ein Verzeichnis auf dem PC freigeben und per ES Datei Explorer (o.Ä. vollwertigen Datei Explorer und nicht dem verkrüppelten Mist aus Android 7.1) eine Datei herunter laden. Bei mir findet er die Windows-Freigabe im Netz. Mit iOS würde mir nur die Einrichtung eines Web-Servers auf dem PC einfallen, von dem aus man ein großes Bild herunter lädt, um die Speed im Lan zu testen. Apple sperrt ja sonst alles, was irgendwie in Richtung Usability geht.


----------



## UltraHD (1. August 2017)

Danke für den Tipp @fotoman ! Habe gerade meine Filter in der FritzBox durchgeschaut und eine Priorisierung für meinen PC entdeckt.. Diese war damals von mir selbst gesetzt, da ich eigentlich dachte, dass ich dadurch erst recht "bevorzugt" werde vom Netzwerk.. Leider tritt das Gegenteil ein.. Da der Rechner für gaming etc. verwendet wird, wollte ich mir eher einen Vorteil verschaffen, ging scheinbar nach hinten los.. Danke für die Hilfe! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

